# Könnt mir sicher helfen



## murmel04 (6. März 2011)

Hallo,

so nun wende ich mich mal an euch, die so viel erfahrung mit der Schrauberei habt.
Ich hab keine, kann ja gerade mal Reifen wechselnaber irgendwannkommt auch das andere - hoffenlich.

So nun zu meinem Problemen.

Als erstes die Sattelstütze, ich möchte oder muss evtl. meinen Sattel noch etwas nach vorne bringen, geht aber so nicht mehr. 
Wie sieht es aus, bringt eine ganz gerade Sattelstütze da noch was??

Das andere ist mein Cockpit. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob man da noch was verbessern kann und wenn ja was. Mein Hauptproblem ist, mir tut nach kurzer Zeit mein rechter Daumen im Gelenk weh, geht wenn ich den Lenker dauern umfasst halt so weh, dass ich irgendwann nicht mehr ohne schmerz schalten kann.
Das andere ist, nein ist kein karpaltunnelsyndrom, liegt wirklich daran dass ich irgendwann mal anfange, gerade auf längeren Strecken, auf dem Lenker rumzulümmeln, sodass mit die Fingerkuppen taub werden, geht dann nach ner Zeit wieder weg ist aber doof.

So nun was kann ich tun, anderer Lenker oder was.

Ach ja hab ich evt. noch eine Möglichkeit den Lenker etwas höher zu bekommen.

Ok sind viele Fragen, aber ich denke ihr könnt mir helfen.

Danke schon mal.

So nun hab ich mal meine "Problemzonen" und mein Schätzchen im Ganzen angehängt. Hoffe hilft euch dabei.

LG

murmel


----------



## Frau Rauscher (6. März 2011)

zur Sattelstütze: Denke schon, dass eine gerade Dir da noch hilft.
Zum Lenker.... hmm, der ist ja schon ziemlich hoch, Ergongriffe hast Du auch (ist der Winkel gut? Erscheinen mir fast ein bisschen zu schräg?)... wobei ich mit diesen Griffen auch taube Finger bekomme... Am anderen Rad habe ich "normale" Griffe mit großem Durchmesser, die sind fast besser... Wichtig ist hier bei mir dass die Handschuhe ein gutes Polster haben, und das vor allem an der richtigen Stelle! 
Vielleicht hilft DIr ein Lenker der etwas mehr nach hinten gewinkelt ist!?
Vielleicht statt Sattel vor und Lenker höher mal einen kürzeren Vorbau probieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (6. März 2011)

Also erst mal zur Sattelstütze. Da spürst du auf jeden Fall einen Unterschied, wenn du dir eine gerade besorgst. Und möglicherweise macht dein Daumen dann auch weniger Stress, weil du aufrechter sitzt. Mir haben, als ich einen anderen Sattel ausprobiert habe, der hinten ziemlich weit hochgezogen war, mal die Hände weh getan. Deshalb ist es durchaus möglich, dass dir nach einer Positionsveränderung der Daumen weniger weh tut. 
Ich würde aber eins nach dem anderen ausprobieren und nicht gleichzeitig Sitz- und Lenkposition ändern.

Die Ergongriffe könntest du mal etwas flacher hinschrauben. Sieht auf den ersten Blick nicht optimal positioniert aus.

Wünsche dir viel Erfolg


----------



## murmel04 (6. März 2011)

mhh das mit dem Vorbau hab ich mir auch schon überlegt.

Wäre ja das einfachste und schnellste.

Allerdings ist es nicht so, wenn ich den Vorbau kürzer mache, kommt mir dann bergauf das Vorderrad nicht schneller entgegen? Ist jetzt schon manchmal recht schnell dabei, empfinde ich zumindest so.

Also das ganze empfindlicher wird.

Hab im Moment wg. der Griffe nur Handschuhe ohne Polster, leider haben wir hier bei uns keinen so richtig guten Shop zum Klamottenkauf, also die die was ausschauen, (und Frau schaut doch auch etwas auf Design)

Kannst du mit vielleicht einen Tip für dickere Griffe geben, auf Fotos kann man das so schlecht sehen.

Danke schon mal.

LG


----------



## barbarissima (6. März 2011)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Kannst du mit vielleicht einen Tip für dickere Griffe geben, auf Fotos kann man das so schlecht sehen.
> 
> Danke schon mal.
> 
> LG


 
Ich finde die Cube Race Grips sehr angenehm. Die sind dick und weich  Mit Ergon bin ich nie so gut zurecht gekommen.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (6. März 2011)

ich würde auch erst mal beim Sattel anfangen, die Griffe etwas drehen und bessere Handschuhe probieren...
Wenn der Sattel noch etwas vorkommt, ist das am Berg ja auch von Vorteil 

(Ich habe Griffe von RaceFace die recht dick sind und das Gummi ist relativ weich)

An meinem Cube hab ich ewig gebraucht um die optimalen Einstellungen zu finden...
Mit meinem Stumpjumper hab ich Glück, der sitzt mir wie angegossen, echt klasse


----------



## Silvermoon (6. März 2011)

Ganz ehrlich, erscheint mir die Position deiner Ergogriffe auch ein wenig zu steil nach oben, kann das sein oder täuscht das auf dem Foto???
Ich persönlich halte von solchen Griffen wenig. Finde, sie sind zu dick und man kann schlecht greifen, was einen unsicheren Halt verursacht. Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich persönlich auch kleine Hände habe.
Aber probier mal die Position der Griffe so zu verändern, dass die Auflageposition deiner Handfläche für dich angenehm ist. Meine damit, diese Auflagefläche (das Breite) - die so steil nach oben steht -  zu dir hin drehen bis deine Hand angenehm auf den Griffen liegt.


----------



## murmel04 (6. März 2011)

ok, dann schraub ich erstmal die Griffe einbisschen um.

Griffe schau ich mal ob ich was finde, genauso Handschuhe mal schaun was es im Netz gibt. (ja shoppen - ist doch toll)

Zur Stütze hat da jemand vielleicht jemand im Verkauf?? 

Gibt es da was auf das ich achten sollte - klar die Dicke, aber sonst?? Einen besonderen Hersteller?

LG


----------



## ollo (6. März 2011)

Hallo,

ähnliches Problem bei meiner Frau, das ganze haben wir dann durch einen schwächer nach hinten gebogenen Lenker und Ergon GA 1 Griffen behoben (es war gar nicht mal die Höhe des Lenkers).

Vielleicht drehst Du Deine nach hinten gekröpfte Sattelstütze einfach mal um (nur zum Probieren, wies es sich dann sitzt und fährt) bevor Du die Stütze oder den Vorbau tauscht. Das Dein Vorderrad früh hochkommt, wird durch dein nach hinten Sitzen verstärkt. Also weiter nach vorne Sitzen bringt mehr druck auf das Vorderrad ( Syntace hat eine gerade Sattelstütze die eine gr. Auflagefläche hat und somit viel Spielraum zum verstellen)


----------



## murmel04 (6. März 2011)

@ ollo,

gute tip mit dem umdrehen, wenn das so geht.

aber meine satteleinstellung, ist jetzt soweit hinten wie möglich, muss ich dann sicherlich anpassen, oder?

aber danke schon mal für den tip, ach ja welche stütze war das dann genau.

@ silvermonn, ja stehen recht steil, dachte mir auch schon müssen wieder runter, die ecke pickst mich eh immer in den handballen wenn ich rumlümmle, also runter damit dann kann ich besser lümmeln

lg


----------



## ollo (6. März 2011)

murmel04 schrieb:


> @ ollo,
> 
> gute tip mit dem umdrehen, wenn das so geht.
> 
> ...




Hi,

ja zum Probieren geht es erst einmal, dauerhaft ist das keine so optimal Lösung und ein wenig verstellerei ist nicht zu umgehen. Die Syntace Stütze ist die P6 in Alu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (6. März 2011)

gerade stütze hilft mit sicherheit !!! guck mal bei sixpack : gut und relativ günstig - und ganz schön , find´ich ... greez , k.


----------



## murmel04 (6. März 2011)

so nun ein kleiner erfahrungsaustausch.

also die gerade stütze kommt, der tip mit dem umdrehen war super, mensch ist ein unterschied gerade bergauf, gut war heute nur straße und kleinere steigungen, aber da hat man es schon gemerkt.

musste schon mal weniger weit runterschalten und hatte nicht gleich das gefühl hinten runterzufallen, also die gerade wird gekauft.

zu den griffen, na die hab ich jetzt fast waagrecht stehen, ist aber immer noch nicht so der hit

der daumen fühlt sich immer noch nicht wirklich wohl, irgendwie fühlt es sich immer do verdreht an am besten ist es wenn ich ihn oben einfach ablege, das ist bequem, aber so soll es ja nicht sein
also irgendwie verdreht sich handgelenk wenn ich den daumen 
rumlege.

hat da jemand noch einen tip zur abhilfe

lg


----------



## Silvermoon (6. März 2011)

murmel04 schrieb:


> zu den griffen, na die hab ich jetzt fast waagrecht stehen, ist aber immer noch nicht so der hit:heul
> 
> hat da jemand noch einen tip zur abhilfe
> 
> lg




... mein Tipp: die radikalere Lösung! 
Schmeiss die Dinger runter und kauf dir ein paar "normale" anstädige Griffe!! Diesen "Ergo-tut-meinen-Händen-so-gut-Quatsch" braucht doch kein Mensch  
Sorry, aber du wolltest einen Tipp zur Abhilfe


----------



## Principiante (6. März 2011)

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...-Screw-on-GripZ-moto-Griffe.html#var_33600606

Die hab ich an meinem Freerider und an meinem Dirt.
Bin super zufrieden damit! 

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Mausoline (6. März 2011)

Ich weiß, sieht sch.... aus, aber ich hab Hörnchen dran (ca. im gleichen Winkel wie der Vorbau). So kann ich meine Handposition nach Bedarf wechseln...und ich hab Ergo-Griffe (der Winkel der breiten Auflage muss so sein, dass dein Handgelenk beim Greifen nicht abgeknickt ist, d.h. in Armverlängerung). Da ich kurze Finger und Daumen habe, habe ich mir die Schalthebel entsprechend positioniert.
Ich bekomme keine einschlafenden Finger beim Biken.


----------



## Silvermoon (6. März 2011)

@murmel04:

Mal ganz blöde gefragt: Hast du kleine Hände???
Weil, wie ich schon anfangs erwähnte, ich mit meinen kleinen Patschhändchen mit diesen Ergogriffen so garnicht konnte. Man hatte die mir damals - als ich anfing zu biken - auch "wärmstens" empfohlen und wie toll die doch wären usw. Letztendlich konnte ich den Lenker nicht richtig umgreifen, hatte das Bike so gar nicht im Griff wenn´s kniffelig wurde, weil diese blöde Auflagefläche mich total gestört hat. Hab die Dinger dann runtergeschmissen und mir "normale" Griffe gekauft. Mit denen habe ich keine Probleme mehr und habe mein Bike sicher im Griff  Das sind meine persönlichen Erfahrungen mit den Ergogriffen, muss ich dazusagen!
Was hast du denn für einen Vorbau dran??? Ist der gerade und wie lang ist er, oder hat er eine leichte Neigung nach oben? Oftmals ist u.a. der Vorbau auch ausschlaggebend für die Sitzposition, ob man ein bißel mehr aufrecht und komfortabler sitzen möchte (das erreicht man mit einem Vorbau mit Neigung nach oben evtl. etwas kürzer gehalten) oder die sportlichere gestreckte Variante (gerader Vorbau). Vielleicht kann ein variabler Vorbau, bei dem du den Neigungswinkel mit Hilfe von zwei Inbusschrauben steiler oder flacher einstellen kannst, Abhilfe schaffen. So kannst du dich an deine optimale Sitzposition langsam herantasten 
Guck doch mal nach...

Ahhh, hab noch mal deine Bilder angeschaut. Dein Vorbau hat ja schon einen Neigungswinkel nach oben. Ok, hat sich meine Frage schon erledigt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloce (6. März 2011)

murmel04 schrieb:


> so nun ein kleiner erfahrungsaustausch.
> 
> also die gerade stütze kommt, der tip mit dem umdrehen war super, mensch ist ein unterschied gerade bergauf, gut war heute nur straße und kleinere steigungen, aber da hat man es schon gemerkt.
> 
> ...




Schmeiß die Ergon Griffe runter . Durch die Form kannst du im Gelände
nie wirklich ergonomisch schalten und entspannt fahren .
Die Syntace Moto sind auch mein Favorit . 
Die Schalthebel und Bremshebel solltest du so einstellen das deine Handgelenke mit den Armen eine Linie bilden und keinesfalls angewinkelt
sind .Die Bremshebel dann soweit abrücken das du sie mit Zeigefinger und evtl Mittelfinger bedienen kannst ohne die Hand auf dem Griff zu verschieben. Danach stellst du die Schalthebelposition ein . Die Hebel sollen ohne große Fingerakrobatik zu erreichen sein .
Ich hab auf meinen MTB`s Lenker mit leichtem Rise und Kröpfung nach
hinten . Schau mal bei Syntace . Da gibts welche mit 10 und 12 Grad Kröpfung. Nicht die preisewerteste Lösung aber eine die funktioniert.
Bei Handschuhen ist Spezi  und Chiba meine erste Wahl in Punkto Paßform , Funktion und Haltbarkeit .


----------



## Martina H. (6. März 2011)

Hy murmel,

wenn du jetzt sagst, dass die Stütze, bzw. die Position des Sattel schon sehr viel bringt, mach mal folgendes:

Zuerst die Position des Sattels genau einstellen: d. h. den Sattel so in der Horizontalen verschieben, das ein Lot an der Kniescheibe nach unten genau durch die Mitte der Pedalachse fällt (wenn Du in Fahrposition auf dem Rad sitzt) - sollte dann der Griff zum Lenker zuweit/zu kurz erscheinen: nicht den Sattel, den Vorbau korrigieren (länger oder kürzer). Ein guter Tipp ist da immer die Syntace VRO Kombi - da hat man viele Einstellmöglichkeiten und findet bestimmt die richtige Position.

Die Griffe müssen so positioniert sein, dass die Hände dort unterstützt werden (ohne nach oben zu drücken) und Du gleichzeitig in einer Linie die Bremsen greifen kannst. Idealerweise laufen die Hände und die Finger zur Bremse in einer Linie - ohne über das Handgelenk  nach unten oder nach oben abzuknicken.

Diese "Kleinigkeiten" sind manchmal sehr entscheidend um sich auf dem Rad einfach wohl zu fühlen, kosten Zeit, sind teilweise nervig, lohnt sich aber meistens...


----------



## ollo (7. März 2011)

murmel04 schrieb:


> so nun ein kleiner erfahrungsaustausch.
> 
> also die gerade stütze kommt, der tip mit dem umdrehen war super, mensch ist ein unterschied gerade bergauf, gut war heute nur straße und kleinere steigungen, aber da hat man es schon gemerkt.
> 
> ...




fein, schon mal einen Schritt weiter ......zum Cockpit nur mal so ein Gedanke, die Reihenfolge Bremse und dann Schalthebel muß nicht immer die richtige Reihenfolge sein, bei meiner Frau (und auch bei mir) haben wir diese "alten Zöpfe" mal sein gelassen und das ganze umgedreht (Schalthebel und dann die Bremse) , so läßt sich die Bremse wirklich mit nur einem Finger bedienen (auch wenn der Lenker weit außen gegriffen wird und zum Schalten muß nicht "um gegriffen" werden) sind zwar nur 1- 1,5cm unterschied von der Entfernung, aber die waren es dann auch.


----------



## Deleted 61489 (7. März 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> [...]die Reihenfolge Bremse und dann Schalthebel muß nicht immer die richtige Reihenfolge sein



Denselben Tausch habe ich bei einem meiner Bikes auch gemacht. Nur so komme ich richtig mit dem Zeigefinger an die Bremse.
Guter Tipp von ollo - probier das mal aus.


----------



## murmel04 (7. März 2011)

danke schon mal an alle.

werd heute abend, wenn ich dann wieder zuhause bin, mal ein foto von flosse auf lenker machen und dann kann man ja vielleicht sehen was nicht passt.

oder einfach eine neue hand - maßangefertigt passend zum lenker

lg


----------



## Martina H. (7. März 2011)

... und wenn du XT Shifter hast kannst du die auch an der Schelle justieren - einfach die 2 kleinen Schrauben am Gehäuse lösen...



> oder einfach eine neue hand - maßangefertigt passend zum lenker



... das halt ich jetzt für etwas übertrieben


----------



## Silberfuechsin (7. März 2011)

Hallo, 
es sind ja schon gute Vorschläge oben unterwegs. (Ergongriffe sind falsch positioniert, gfs. wechseln, gelgepolsterte Handschuhe, Vorbau kürzer, gfs. verstellbar, gerade Sattelstütze, Sitzposition nach den von Martina genannten Parametern optimieren, Hörnchen).

1. Ist das Rad vielleicht zu  gross für Dich? Wie gross bist Du, was für eine Rahmenhöhe fährst  Du und wie lang ist der Abstand zwischen Hinterkante Sattel und  Lenkerrohr und wie lang ist der Vorbau? Hast Du normale Körperproportionen und welche Handschuhgrösse hast Du? Ein Foto von Dir auf dem Rad würde uns da zur  Beurteilung sehr helfen. Oder geh einfach mal zu nem guten Radhändler, der das Know-How zu einer vernünftigen Beratung hat. Wo wohnste denn, vielleicht kann Dir jemand hier was dafür empfehlen?

2. Zum Vorbau: Gute Radhändler lassen Dich Vorbauten probefahren, verstellbare Vorbauten finde ich unnötig: sie sind schwer, meist lang (und werden daher tendentiell zu steil eingestellt), nicht so stabil aufgrund der Schraubkonstruktion, und bleiben idR doch langfristig in einer Postion, sind sie ersteinmal eingestellt.

3. In der Regel tritt eine Griffermüdung auch bei mir vor allem beim Rennradfahren auf, da mein Oberkörpergewicht in Unterlenkergriff wesentlich von den Handmuskeln getragen wird. So bekomme ich nach mehreren 150-200 km Touren pro Woche manchmal den Schlüssel in der Haustüre nicht mehr gedreht um mich warm zu duschen. 
Klar ist das eine grosse Belastung. Grundsätzlich ist die flache/sportliche Fahrposition aber die Erstrebenswerte, kommt halt an, was Du für ein Trainingsziel anvisierst. 

Diese zu erreichen helfen:
- Training mittels Liegestütze (und alle anderen Übungen für die Oberarmmuskulatur),solche Geräte, und natürlich viel viel Fahren. 

4. Was für ein Höhenprofil und welche Wegbeschaffenheit, welche Distanzen fährst Du bevorzugt? Wenn Du z.B. viel Strasse oder Schotterwege fährst, wäre evtl. auch ein Wechsel vom MTB auf ein strassentauglicheres Fahrrad anzudenken. 

5. Was hast Du denn für eine Federgabel und welche Dämpfelemente verwendest Du? Stellst Du die Dämpfung uphill/downhill ein? Das könnte Deine Handgelenke zusätzlich entlasten. (gedämpfte Sattelstützen zusätzlich sind Unfug, da Resonanzen im Schwingsystem entstehen können)

6. von gelgepolsterten Handschuhen halte ich nicht viel, Umgreifmöglichkeiten und optimale Positionierung der Bremsen und bequeme (eher harte) Griffe bei gutem kontinuierlichen Muskulaturaufbau sind, wie auch bei Sätteln, viiiel besser auf langen Strecken. Das ist jedenfalls der O-Ton der meisten Radler, die sehr viel fahren. (Sozusagen ist die Echte Ergonomie, das Training langsam anzufangen, lieber mehrere kleinere Einheiten zu wählen bis schliesslich die entsprechende Ausdauer aufgebaut ist und sich Dein Körper an die Belastungen angepasst hat. Aber das weisst Du ja. Und es ist erst Winterende, der Sommer kommt noch  ) Vielleicht ist ein schmalerer Lenker auch sinnvoll, wenn Du sehr klein sein solltest.

7. Die von Martina oben genannte optimale Sitzpostion hinsichtlich Hüfte/Knie/Fussgelenk darf durch Deine Sattelherumschieberei nicht wesentlich beeinflusst werden, da sonst Deine Tretleistung absinkt, Deine Muskelzüge am Bein falsch auftrainiert werden und Du langfristig auch Gelenkprobleme heraufbeschwörst. 

Hoffe, noch ein paar Aspekte zusätzlich eingebracht zu haben.
Gruss von der Silberfuechsin


----------



## blutbuche (7. März 2011)

...verstellbaren vorbau höchstens als syntace vro kombi (mit nem S -  vorbau)- wobei da die optik eher zu kurz kommt ...


----------



## murmel04 (7. März 2011)

so nun noch ein paar flossenbilder

hoffe es hilft weiter.

danke

lg


----------



## Silberfuechsin (7. März 2011)

1. Du scheinst eher zu gross fürs Rad zu sein! (wenn ich mir Deinen Unterarm betrachte - Du stehst ja mit dem Absatz auf dem Pedal!)
2. der Winkel zwischen Unterarm und Hand sollte irgenwas zwischen 160° und 180° betragen, genau so sein, dass Du gerade nicht abrutscht und dich gerade noch wohlfühlst. (Jetzt ist er m.E. nach zu spitz). 
3. der vorgeschlagene Schaltgeber/Bremshebeltausch ist auch bei Dir durchaus empfehlenswert.

Lies Dir doch bitte mal o.g. Fragen von mir durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (7. März 2011)

@ silberfüchsin

also ich versuche mal zu beanworten was ich kann.

größe ist ein 44 also 17 oder 17,5, mein ht ist ein 48 = 19 und hart an der grenze hat aber einen kürzen vorbau bekommen, ein 48 wäre allerdings für das fully zu groß gewesen, hatte das rad ja ein wochenende lang zum testen.

vorbau kann gewechselt werden und probiert werden wenn ich es will.

handschuhgröße ist zwischen s und m ( 6 bis 7,5) ja nachdem wie sie ausfallen, körpergröße ca. 173 und zuviele Kilos im Moment.

Im moment fahre ich noch na ja was hier so in der Nähe ist also Strasse Feld, Waldweg und leichte Trails bin aber noch ein Angsthase soll sich aber ändern.
ne Straßenrad nicht, hatte ein Crossrad hab ich nach 9 Wochen umgetauscht.

Federgabel und Dämpfer beide von Fox ist die Originalausstattung und wie eingestellt, da muss ich passen keine Ahnung?

Hoffe du kannst damit was anfangen.

Ach ja von wo bis wo messe ich den Vorbau ist ingesamt also von anfang bis ende ca 14 cm lang und vom ende sattel bis zum anfang vorbau sind es ca. 63 cm. wobei ich ja im moment die sattelsütze umgedreht habe also kommen normal noch ein paar cm nach hinten dazu.
und der sattel ist im moment noch soweit vorne wie möglich.



So nun meine Frage wie zu steil, wie bekomme ich das weg, oder ich zieh mal meine anderen Schuhe an und mach dann nochmal ein Foto-

LG


----------



## Silberfuechsin (7. März 2011)

Wie hast Du die Länge zwischen Sattel und Lenker gemessen? /Hinterkante Sattel bis Mitte Aheadset/ und /Mitte Aheadset bis Spalt der Klemmung (Mitte Lenker)/? Das erscheint mir dann für ein MTB (denn 63 cm plus 14 cm sind 76 cm) okay, wenn gar etwas länger als unbedingt nötig. Da würde ich eher mal einen kürzeren Vorbau probieren (14 cm ist schon recht lang), obs Dir dann besser gefällt. Kommt eben darauf an, ob du verhältnismässig lange Arme hast oder nicht. Meine Ärmellänge beispielsweise ist (bei gleicher Körpergrösse) 48 cm von Schulterkante bis Handgelenk und meine Sattel/Vorbaulängen zwischen 79 und 74 cm, je nach Fahrradeinsatzgebiet (Rennrad/Crosser/Reiserad/MTB). Wobei die notwendige Länge des Fahrrades zudem mit steigendem Trainingszustand (und Gewichtsreduktion) etwas wächst. 

Die Frage ist noch, welche Schrittlänge Du besitzt, dass Du auf den Fotos mit Strassenschuhen automatisch die Hacken auf die Pedale stellst, statt dem Ballen. Die Schrittlänge misst man, indem man sich barfuss gegen die Wand stellt und einen Besenstil oder einen alten Lenker in den Schritt hochzieht und an der Oberkante desselben misst. Dann ist die Oberkante Sattel bis zur Mitte des Tretlagers die optimale Sattelhöhe auf glatter Strasse nach der Formel (Sattelhöhe = Schrittweite x 0,883) plus Höhe der Cleats und Schuhe im Clickpedal (meist ca. 1 cm). (Bei unwegsamen Gelände/Downhill musst Du dann natürlich den Sattel ein bisschen tiefer stellen, um die Füsse auf die Erde zu bekommen, wenn Du das Gleichgewicht verlierst.) P.S: vorsicht: an der Sattelstütze sind Einkerbungen/Markierungen, über die Du sie nicht weiter hinausstellen darfst, da sie sonst das Sattelrohr abschert).

Wenn Du soo kleine Hände hast, würde ich bis zum Aussuchen von neuen normalen Hartgummi-Griffen, die nicht zu dick auftragen, die Ergongriffe eher so lassen/evtl. sogar einen kleine Tick steiler stellen und Schaumgummi-gepolsterte Lederhandschuhe tragen.

Zu der Federgabel muss Dir jemand anderes Auskunft geben, da bin ich  nicht so up to date. (siehe mein Fahrrad: ein "Nulli" und kein "Fulli" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## murmel04 (8. März 2011)

morgen- ja ich hab unter der woche auch mal frei

also armlänge ist so ca. 56 cm 
und schrittlänge 80 cm. (wären dann also 80x0,883=70,64) also da würde die Einstellung erstmal so passen von der Höhe des Sattels.

ach ja mit den strassenschuhen war ich nicht mit dem absatz auf dem pedal sonder mit dem mittelfussbereich. leider trete ich auch oft mit dem, die kompiklick liegen im moment wieder im schrank, bin mir noch nicht sicher, welche ich in zukunft draufmachen möchte, im moment sind ja die flat drauf.

so nun hoffe ich mal dass heute noch die neue stütze kommt, dann wird es sicherlich einfacher mit dem einstellen, denn die umgedrehte sützte verzieht vielleicht im moment das ganze.

ach ja die neue sützte ist 35cm lang die alte 40 cm, hoffe das macht nix und hab den vorbau nochmal nachgemessen, bei der ersten hatte ich von anfang bis ende, also das ganze ding. jetzt von ich sag mal schraube bis zur mitte lenker sind es zwischen 9 und 10 aber ehr richtug 10 gehend.

wie meine hände sooo klein, echt empfinde ich gar nicht so.

lg und danke


----------



## Silberfuechsin (8. März 2011)

na, dann ist das Problem doch mit neuer Stütze, neuen Griffen und vernünftigen Handschuhen gelöst, oder?  

Clickies bringen übrigens bergauf eine Menge Mehr an Kraftübertragung auf die Pedale und würden bei Dir als Mittelfusstreterin erst Recht Sinn machen. 

Noch ein Tip zu den Clicies: Lass sie Dir möglichst locker einstellen für den Anfang zum Üben, dass Du in brenzligen Situationen gut rauskommst und trag unbedingt Handschuhe bei den ersten Malen. (Ich hatte meine damals mittels 3 Stürzen endlich beherrschen gelernt )


----------



## murmel04 (8. März 2011)

kann ich leider noch nicht sagen, Päckchen heute noch nicht da

jetzt wird es morgen kommen und da muss ich bis zum we mit testen warten

na heute hab ich mal bremse und schaltung auf der rechten seite getauscht, erstmal um den unterschied zu testen. mhh ist schon besser auf jeden fall.

und hatte unter den ungefütterten handschuhen kurze mit polster, ok das war nicht so der hit, war irgendwie warm aber nur für die kurzen dann doch wieder zu schattig
werd ich dann auch mal mit neuen probieren und berichten.

ja die clickis, mal schaun und überlegen, gibt es da welche in weiss?? hab mal welche in einer zeitung gesehen hatten auch noch ne recht breite auflagefläche, aber nicht von shimano.

danke nochmal.,

lg


----------



## Silberfuechsin (8. März 2011)

Die Auflagefläche von Clickies ist völlig wurscht. Ich bevorzuge beidseitige beim MTB, das erleichtert das Wiederaufsteigen entschieden für den Ungeübten. Und zudem Leichte, auch am MTB, denn auch da zählt das Gewicht am Berg. Es gibt verschiedene Clicksysteme und für diese wirst Du unterschiedliche Schuhe brauchen. SPD von Shimano ist das Gängigste. Vorsicht: es gibt auch da Unterschiede zwischen RR und MTB Systemen  Schau mal hier hineiein, vielleicht findest Du was Brauchbares.


----------



## Martina H. (8. März 2011)

Hy,

mach mal nicht zuviel auf einmal - wenn die Stütze da ist, stell dir erstmal den Sattel (wie schon beschrieben) vernünftig ein (auf den Bildern sieht es so aus, als ob Du doch deutlich zu weit vorne sitzt - evtl. stellst Du deswegen ja auch den Fuss schon mittig auf das Pedal).

Achte bitte auch auf die richtige Sattelhöhe: wenn Du auf dem Sattel sitzt, stellst du den Hacken auf das Pedal (bitte mit den Schuhen, mit denen Du auch fährst) - das Bein sollte jetzt leicht geknickt sein - keinesfalls durchgestreckt. Erst mit dieser Position kannst du die richtige Länge für Vorbau/Lenkerposition ermitteln. Mach mal ein "Komplettbild" von Dir in Fahrposition auf dem Rad, Du schreibst ja, dass Du das Bike zum Testen zu Hause hattest - mir erscheint bei einer Körpergröße von 173 cm der Rahmen mit 44 cm sehr klein. Ich bin 168 cm groß und habe auf den Ghosträdern gesessen, mir wäre das 44er zu klein/zu eng gewesen... 

Und achte beim Fahren auf die richtige Position des Fusses auf dem Pedal. Clickies haben durchaus ihren Sinn - es macht aber keinen Sinn jetzt alles auf einmal "durchzuboxen" - konzentrier dich erstmal auf die richtige Position auf dem Rad, bevor Du "Pedalexperimente" startest.

Wie lang sind eigentlich die Strecken, die Du so fährst? Wir haben ja erst Anfang der Saison, kann es sein, dass Du einfach zu plötzlich zu viel machst? Bitte, versteh das nicht falsch - Wetter wird besser, man hat ein tolles Rad, da will man natürlich auch fahren und übertreibt gern mal ein bisschen - evtl. mutest Du Deinen Handgelenken einfach zuviel zu/willst zuviel auf einmal?

Zum Einstellen der Federelemente:

Grundregel ist das einhalten des SAG (Negativfederweg): ganz grob gesagt ist das der Weg, den die Federelemente einsinken, wenn Du Dich auf das Rad setzt. Dafür gibt es Standardwerte (als grobe Orientierung): für Gabeln rund 20 %, für Dämpfer 20/25 % für Cross/Country, 25/30 % für All Mountain. Diese Werte dienen aber nur zur groben Orientierung - genaue Fahrwerkseinstellung ist auch wieder eine Wissenschaft für sich - allerdings sollte dein Händler Dir hier weiterhelfen können, bzw. Dir das schon grob eingestellt haben, als Du das Rad abgeholt hast - dafür kaufst du ja beim Fachhandel...

Pff, war jetzt eine ganze Menge - ich hoffe ich hab' Dich jetzt nicht verunsichert...


----------



## ollo (8. März 2011)

murmel04 schrieb:


> kann ich leider noch nicht sagen, Päckchen heute noch nicht da
> 
> jetzt wird es morgen kommen und da muss ich bis zum we mit testen warten
> 
> ...




Hi,

bei der Bremse hast Du ja noch eine Menge Spielraum am Lenker, ist ja eine 1 Finger Bremse (auch wenn man manchmal aus Verzweiflung am liebsten mit der ganzen Hand am Hebel ziehen will)   und der äußere "Knick" vom Hebel sollte von der weite her im ersten Fingerglied des Zeigefingers liegen, das ist dann auch der eine besagt Bremsfinger  .

Auf dem zweiten Bild sieht man auch schön wie Dein Handgelenk abknickt, hat eher von der Linie her die Form \_ und nicht nur \ .....wenn Du andere Griffe dran hast probier vielleicht mal die Hebel weiter nach unten zu kippen, so das Dein Arm mit der Hand eine gerade Linie zum Hebel bildet

PS: die Ergonomischen Griffe sehen nicht wirklich so Ergonomisch aus, eher Gruselig  .............hast Du keine oder keinen erfahren Biker bei Dir in der Nachbarschaft der zusammen mit Dir das Rad einmal vernünftig einstellt, Du könntest soviel mehr Spaß am Radfahren haben


----------



## murmel04 (9. März 2011)

so nun will ich mich erst nochmal bedanken.

zu klickis, hatte ja schon die shimano kompis (324) am ht sind sie sogar noch dran, am fully naja auch wg. winter hab ich sie runtergemacht, wollte ja keine eiszapfenfüsse haben.

hatte auch am anfange mit dem klickfahren na ja solange ich auf der strasse oder feld- waldautobahn bin kein problem, aber sobald es etwas schwieriger wird, und bin ja eh noch angsthase dann immer mehr nicht eingeklickt gefahren, ein paar war ich dann doch eingeklickt und das wäre fast ins auge gegangen. so wurde ich immer unsicherer und das ist halt immer noch so. na mal schaun, wenn ich die weisen finde ob ich dann wieder umsteige. habe ja schuhe mit den spd system und die mag ich auch, sind bequem und so, na ja die zeit wirds bringen.

zum sattel, die stütze kommt ja heute (hoffentlich), nun eine kleine frage dazu von jemand der halt keine ahnung hat. ich muss das ding sicherlich einfetten, meine alte sieht echt schlimm aus vom rauf und runter machen, muss leider sein, sonst geht es nicht so einfach ins auto.
nun welches fett nehme ich? 

zu den km liegen im moment je nach laune zwischen 20 und 30, ja ist nicht viel und auch leider nur 1-2 die woche, aber wenn es jetzt abends wieder länger hell ist, dann wird es wieder fast jeden abend sein. ende letzten jahres waren es wenn ich mit den dav´lern unterwegs waren schon 50 - 60km touren. hab allerdings auch erst im september so richtig angefangen.

gut daumenproblem ist natürlich auch die maushand vielleicht spielt das auch eine rolle, einfach zuviel arbeit man wird halt alt.

so mal heute abwarten und wenn alles nix hilft am freitag bike in den kofferraum und nach der arbeit zum freundlichen händler.

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberfuechsin (9. März 2011)

Schau mal hier, das nennt sich Montagepaste/Allzweckfett/Kugellagerfett (Letzteres etwas teurer) und hat jeder Auto- Motorrad- und Fahrradzubehör auf Lager. Solange Du keine Carbonkomponenten verbaust ist nur die Zähflüssigkeit des Fettes ausschlaggebend. (Ultratoller Tip: Auch ein Wischen mit dem Lappen nach dem Fahren ist Sattelstützen-verschönernd  )

Sind die Clickies  gut eingestellt, dann kommst Du in jeder Situation raus. Gegen kalte Füsse gibt es extra Neopren-Überschuhe, ich benutze zusätzlich Merino-Wandersocken der extradicken Qualität plus Seidensocken und wenns ganz kalt kommt noch gefässerweiternde Rheumasalbe zusätzlich.

Ich denke, einen Fahrradhändler brauchst Du allenfalls, um Deine montierte Sitzposition abschliessend zu beurteilen. Sonst kannst Du ja alles selbst: Wechselst die Brems/Schaltgeber, Pedalen, Sattelstütze, nur Mut!


----------



## Bettina (9. März 2011)

murmel04 schrieb:


> ...
> zum sattel, die stütze kommt ja heute (hoffentlich), nun eine kleine frage dazu von jemand der halt keine ahnung hat. ich muss das ding sicherlich einfetten, meine alte sieht echt schlimm aus vom rauf und runter machen, muss leider sein, sonst geht es nicht so einfach ins auto.
> nun welches fett nehme ich?



Von Syntace gibt es einen genialen Neoprenring, der auf die Sattelstütze geschoben wird: Little Joe. Der verhindert dass der Dreck sich in das Sattelrohr reinreibt. 

Gruß Bettina
und viel Geduld beim Einstellen


----------



## HiFi XS (9. März 2011)

Silberfuechsin schrieb:


> Es gibt verschiedene Clicksysteme und für diese wirst Du unterschiedliche Schuhe brauchen. SPD von Shimano ist das Gängigste.




Kommt darauf an: SPD und Time sind kompatible.  Die Platten kannst du nach belieben in anderen Schuhen schrauben. Ich fahre SPD auf dem Stadtbike und Time auf dem MTB.




Silberfuechsin schrieb:


> Die Auflagefläche von Clickies ist völlig wurscht. Ich bevorzuge beidseitige beim MTB,



Beidseitige Pedale unbedingt!!!

Auflagefläche ist Geschmackssache. Für mich aber gerade bei MTB wichtig. Deswegen fahre ich ja auch die Time Freeride Pedale. Falls du nicht wieder einklicken kannst - aus welchem Grund auch immer - ist eine breite Fläche vom großen Vorteil. Die Kraftübertragung in bestimmten Situationen ist auch höher. Der Fuß hat eine gute Auflagefläche und du kannst auch ausklicken wenn eine Passage knifflig wird und hast trotzdem genug Fläche um vernünftig zu agieren. Aber es stimmt, Eggbeaters und der gleiche sind viel leichter. Ich glaube die Acid von Crankbrothers ist eine gute alternativ. Breite Fläche mit Clicks und dazu leicht.


----------



## murmel04 (9. März 2011)

also bestellt habe ich mir die hier:


Syncros - AM Traverse Klick-Pedale - 2011,


ob ich die jetzt schon draufmache muss ich schaun, sind aber auch spd kompatibel. kennt die jemand??

Fett hab ich auch schon organisiert, jetzt hoffe ich nur noch das junior heute die klingel gehört hat und das päckchen in empfang genommen hat, der vielleicht ein netter nachbar.

und garade hab ich ein paar nachhilfestunden in sachen technik gebucht, hab am samstag einen "nachhilfelehrer" ganz für mich alleine, wollten das ja eigentlich schon im dezember machen, aber gerade an dem wochenende kam ja dieses ekelige weise zeug

na der wird dann auch gleich mal schaun was ich denn so rumgeschraubt habe, ja ahnung hat der ist in einem rennteam, ein sponsor davon ist sogar mein händler

es kann also nur aufwärts gehen, und im april bin ich dann bei petra müssig, wenn das dann mal nix wird.

so nun hoffe ich das ich endlich feierabend hab und mein päckchen da ist.

lg


----------



## Martina H. (9. März 2011)

... alles wird gut


----------



## murmel04 (10. März 2011)

so nun ist alles montiert. mal schaun vielleicht schaffe ich ja heute ne kleine "einstellungsrunde", auch wenn es dann schon etwas dunkelt

hab jetzt (vorerst) noch zwei kleine probleme.

jetzt passt meine satteltasche nicht mehr ran, bzw. der halter dafür mal schaun was ich mir da einfallen lasse.

und jetzt sagt mal, gibt es denn keine schönen handschuhe mit polster/gel???

alle die etwas besser, also nicht nach omadesing ausschauen sind ohne?? oder bin ich nur zu doof welche zu finden.

hatte welche von specialized dazubestellt, sind mir aber zu gross und ehrlich auch irgendwie zu fest/warm, gerade jetzt wo es warm wird.

also wo finde ich welche???

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuala (10. März 2011)

murmel04 schrieb:


> so nun ist alles montiert. mal schaun vielleicht schaffe ich ja heute ne kleine "einstellungsrunde", auch wenn es dann schon etwas dunkelt
> 
> hab jetzt (vorerst) noch zwei kleine probleme.
> 
> ...



Du könntest meine Ergon-Handschuhe haben... bin die nur 2x gefahren. http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/357119/cat/16 Mir sind irgendwie zu dünn für meine Einsatzzwecke, ich kümmere mich nämlich ab und an auch um das Nehmen von Bodenproben (sprich: ich fliege über den Lenker und lande unsanft...). Ansonsten finde ich die hier ganz schick und bequem, allerdings haben die nur so´n Lederpolster http://www.dakine.com/bike/gloves/girls-cross-x/


----------



## Frau Rauscher (10. März 2011)

das ist wieder sehr Geschmackssache, ich persönlich finde die Specialized Handschuhe von der Passform her sehr gut, egal ob Männer- oder Damenmodell.
Von einem Paar Röckl mit sehr dickem (aber gutem!) Polster bin ich aber sehr enttäuscht worden, Verarbeitung sehr schlecht, alle Nähte lösen sich auf, die Silikonantirutschaufdrucke gehen ab, verklebte Nähte halten nicht...


----------



## Deleted 61489 (11. März 2011)

Schöne Handschuhe ... na ja, das ist Geschmackssache und mir persönlich ist das Design dabei nicht wichtig.
Aber ich bin recht penibel bei der Passform und finde für meine Hände die Modelle der teureren Linie von Roeckl am besten. 

Richtig, sehr haltbar sind sie allerdings nicht. Deshalb kaufe ich auch immer viele preisgünstige Auslaufmodelle (auf Vorrat  ). 
Wenn kaputt, dann weg...


----------

